# Dial Up 4 Less.com



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Hi everyone, was thinking of trying the ISP advertised here on this forum called Dial Up 4 Less.com, but wanted to what kind of experiences anyone has had with this company(good, bad). I was going to sign up for the unlimited program. Also, they suggested canceling my old ISP, which I don`t want to do, I would want to keep both, can do, or can`t. Appreciate any and all comments on this subject. Thanks and have a great day.

Regards
Mike Peters


----------



## darkviper (Jul 12, 2003)

u dont have to quit your old isp and i dont kno much else because i only ever used dial up 4 free over a friends house


----------



## darkviper (Jul 12, 2003)

i mean dial up 4 less


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Hi darkviper, thanks for the reply. I did finally figure out I didn`t have to quit my existing ISP. When you used 4 less at a friends house, how did it act, easy to get on line?

Regards
Mike Peters


----------



## darkviper (Jul 12, 2003)

yes mush like any other dial up isp just about 30 sec to connect and ypur on. they arefaster then sum isps i have seen like aol and freeserve. thats all i kno sorry.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Hey darkviper, thanks for the reply, and the imput, much appreciated.

Regards
Mike Peters


----------

